# Lordy lordy lol



## hyperRealGurl (Jan 12, 2007)

ppl have too  much free time lol
http://www.collegehumor.com/video:17...ontext/popular


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jan 14, 2007)

hes good!!!!!!!! haha all the family guy ones were RIGHT ON!


----------



## redambition (Jan 14, 2007)

the family guy ones were fantastic!


----------



## csuthetaphi (Jan 14, 2007)

Oh wow! That guy has quite a talent!


----------

